# Can you doordash or Postmates in different states without prior pre-authorization?



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I read somewhere that you can do doordash or similar in other states. Is that the case with all states, or just some states?

if my sign up area is in northern California, am I allowed to deliver everywhere in California, or just some parts of California? Reason I ask is in the map it only allows me to select northern CA regions, not southern etc.

How about in Nevada?

I know that Nevada requires a lot more things for doing rideshare than California (like TCP stickers and Nevada business license, Nevada driver's license and plates) and will not simply let you use your California Uber or Lyft account in Nevada


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Postmates let's you work anywhere in the US, Doordash you need to ask support for them to change your region.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

So I can't just go do some doordash for a day or two in Nevada and come back, without support intervention?

Can I DD in socal without support changes?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> I read somewhere that you can do doordash or similar in other states. Is that the case with all states, or just some states?
> 
> if my sign up area is in northern California, am I allowed to deliver everywhere in California, or just some parts of California? Reason I ask is in the map it only allows me to select northern CA regions, not southern etc.
> 
> ...


When in driving mode I like turning the app on with my destination set on long trips. If I get a ride on the way its cool. If not, I have the mileage for year end. I travel a lot between California, Arizona, Nevada and periodically Colorado. Called Uber and was told I can only drive in the state I'm registered in. While I had them on the phone I asked if I can drive anywhere in California. They said I can drive anywhere in Cal. Haven't a clue if that includes Uber eats.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> I read somewhere that you can do doordash or similar in other states. Is that the case with all states, or just some states?
> 
> if my sign up area is in northern California, am I allowed to deliver everywhere in California, or just some parts of California? Reason I ask is in the map it only allows me to select northern CA regions, not southern etc.
> 
> ...


My CheckR background check covered about 20 years of county history of where I lived a couple months ago.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DoorDash and UberEats allows you to work anywhere in the country. Grubhub won’t let you work out of the region.


----------

